# Sony Pulling the Plug on Many Online Servers



## McMurphy (May 10, 2008)

There is more evidence that the era of the Playstation 2---the console that won last generation's sales records and is still outselling the Playstation 3---is coming to an end.  Sony, as of June 30th will be shutting down the servers for online gaming for the following games:

_Amplitude
Destruction Derby Arenas
Everybody’s Golf
EyeToy Chat
F1  ‘04
Jak X
Lemmings PS2
My Street
Syphon Filter Omega Strain
This  is Football 2004
This is Football 2005
Twisted Metal: Black Online_

The company is also pulling the plug on _Lemmings_ and _World Tour Soccer 2_ for the PSP.  

The source of this information can be viewed at DBTechnco.


----------



## Fake Vencar (May 10, 2008)

This is terrible news for all gamers, not least the one's who still play these games. But Lemmings online?


----------



## Chmee (May 10, 2008)

Im gutted they made a lemmings online game and i missed it


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 10, 2008)

Amplitude It's one of very few games I've ever played online, so that's a shame.


----------



## A1R5N1P3R (May 28, 2008)

Eh, it's all relative.   All in good time; you know a new Twisted Metal is due for release soonish (probably2009) anyway.


----------

